# 2005 Norco Wolverine



## Dirtjam8 (Jan 1, 2007)

How is this bike for dirt jumping? 
https://www.norco.com/ts/pass/images/bikes06/wolverine_green.jpg


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It'll work okay if you get one in the right size. That bike is more meant for drops and wooden stunts, north shorish type of riding.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Close Call


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, it works, a friend of mine has one and loves it. It just wouldn't be my number 1 choice.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

thats the pic, instead of following the link


----------



## Dirtjam8 (Jan 1, 2007)

BTW, hows the fork on this?


----------

